# Snake "Plague"



## cagey (Feb 11, 2018)

Apparently Channel Seven Sydney is doing a news story Monday night on a snake plague or something similar


----------



## Foozil (Feb 11, 2018)

Wow.


----------



## vampstorso (Feb 11, 2018)

If there is a snake plague...isn't the cause of it more interesting? 
As there'd have to be a rodent plague or similar to sustain them...much more problematic. 


I wish I had a snake or 6 in my yard to eat the mice. 
Seem to have a single owl who isn't pulling his weight lol.


----------



## RoryBreaker (Feb 11, 2018)

Well it is slow news wise at the moment. The old chestnut of a snake plague was due to be dusted off. At least the sharks get a night off.
Wait until the footy starts, they are still a month away from kicking off, (should see something pop up soon in the news from a sporting star eg. drugs or lewd behaviour with someone's dog etc.)
Theres only soo much you can hear about barnaby potting a member of his staff though.
So its the snakes tun to take the heat.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Feb 12, 2018)

vampstorso said:


> If there is a snake plague...isn't the cause of it more interesting?
> As there'd have to be a rodent plague or similar to sustain them...much more problematic.
> 
> 
> ...


I've got 2 barking owls pulling night shift at my place. So cool to watch.


----------



## Smittiferous (Feb 12, 2018)

vampstorso said:


> I wish I had a snake or 6 in my yard to eat the mice.
> Seem to have a single owl who isn't pulling his weight lol.


I wish the tawny frogmouths at our place would pay attention to the growing family of rats that hang out under our solar cells and race each other along our gutters at full noise at 11pm each night.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Feb 12, 2018)

There would certainly seem to be an increase in snake activity at the moment though plague is probably a little dramatic.
We get the odd Brown in the place I work but have certainly had more this summer with 3 spotted in the past week.


----------



## bluedragon (Feb 12, 2018)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> There would certainly seem to be an increase in snake activity at the moment though plague is probably a little dramatic.
> We get the odd Brown in the place I work but have certainly had more this summer with 3 spotted in the past week.


up here ive seen 5 elapids in just 3 days


----------



## Foozil (Feb 12, 2018)

bluedragon said:


> up here ive seen 5 elapids in just 3 days


Lucky


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Feb 12, 2018)

Foozil said:


> Lucky



Not really. There isn't enough of them to keep the rats and mice down and the non snake people at work are terrified. They are being educated slowly but we have at least one or 2 "hero's" every year who decide they need to protect the workforce. I must say though that attitudes are changing and for the greater part I don't hear too many mentions of the shovel.


----------



## Foozil (Feb 12, 2018)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Not really. There isn't enough of them to keep the rats and mice down and the non snake people at work are terrified. They are being educated slowly but we have at least one or 2 "hero's" every year who decide they need to protect the workforce. I must say though that attitudes are changing and for the greater part I don't hear too many mentions of the shovel.


Well from that standpoint, yeah, but for me who just wants to see some wild snakes...


----------



## cagey (Feb 12, 2018)

Here we go....... https://au.news.yahoo.com/video/watch/38914564/peak-snake-season-begins-in-sydney/


----------



## Scutellatus (Feb 12, 2018)

That is just a normal summer for snake catchers on the Gold Coast.


----------



## cris (Feb 15, 2018)

vampstorso said:


> If there is a snake plague...isn't the cause of it more interesting?
> As there'd have to be a rodent plague or similar to sustain them...much more problematic.
> 
> 
> ...




If we had decent laws you could pick up a few local carpet pythons and let them into your roof or some other place to control them. It used to be legal in some states. These days it is about selling poison and other BS services that a carpet snake could provide for free.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Feb 16, 2018)

cris said:


> If we had decent laws you could pick up a few local carpet pythons and let them into your roof or some other place to control them. It used to be legal in some states.


Did exactly this many times 20 odd years ago whilst living in the upper Macleay Valley in NSW. Was the quickest and most effective way to evict possums and rats from the roof. ,)


----------

